# Score one for the LGDs



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

well, I walked out to the barn this morning after hearing a god awful scuffle.... as I rounded the corner to the barn, my 2 LGDs passed me like a shot from a gun, and beat me to the barn. When I walked in, a wandering dog had found its way into the barn and had cornered our blind mare and was giving her heck, and the other 9horses in the barn were going NUTS! Apparently the dog didn't see the LGDs until one snatched him up by the neck and the other by a rear leg and they started to stretch him a bit. he wiggled free and made it about 30ft before they caught him again, this time they ment business and it was over pretty quick.....

All the while our 2 farmyard dogs (lab crosses) just barked at the intruder from the door way... Those two goffy LGDs paid for themselves this morning!

Jim


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Great!

Some friends of mine just lost half their laying flock to a neighborhood stray and her hives to a bear. They thought their llamas would discourage a bear. I think I might suggest this to them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I saw our male catch a stray cat once. He just tore it up really fast even with me screaming, "drop it". It was scary in a way because he went from happy, smiling, silly Bubby to this killing machine in a split second.
And they never hurt what lives here. It is just stray animals that they can turn on that fast. It's like a Jeckyl/Hyde thing that happens in a split second. GPs are great with humans, even strangers, and they never meet a kid they don't like. But they don't like stray animals.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> I saw our male catch a stray cat once. He just tore it up really fast even with me screaming, "drop it". It was scary in a way because he went from happy, smiling, silly Bubby to this killing machine in a split second.
> And they never hurt what lives here. It is just stray animals that they can turn on that fast. It's like a Jeckyl/Hyde thing that happens in a split second. GPs are great with humans, even strangers, and they never meet a kid they don't like. But they don't like stray animals.


It's kind of disturbing, isn't it? Years ago, I was outside and a suddelny a fox was there, in broad daylight. My pit bull pounced on it and it was dead in a second. But she went to sweet to deadly in a split second. It was disturbing, but also kind of comforting in a way to now I had such a good dog on duty.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I watched my 150lb Pyr grab a large black and tan dog that had strayed over here my the neck, lift it off the ground and shake it like a rag doll. I know that black and tan had to weigh 80lbs. That was the first time I'd seen him go after something bigger than a ****. His power amazed me, and the black and tan dog. (Stupid black and tan turned around and growled at my pyr when my pyr was running at it. Had he just tucked his tail and ran away he might have fared better.)


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

They not only are very powerful and very purposeful, but the Anatolians are also built for speed and it's amazing to see one running flat out. If you look at an Anatolian you will notice that their hind legs are tucked up like a greyhound. This is what gives them their speed and their massive chest is used to ram into their adversary, knocking them down. IF the prey goes for their throat all they get in an anatolian is a big mouthful of skin and fur that is loose enough for the dog to almost turn inside his own skin and bring the big jaws to bear. Once the jaws close it is over. My big male plays with my Border Collie and can get his whole head inside his mouth. It's curtains for the BC if he were mad and bit down.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

How things are thought to work and how they really work are two different things. Most LGD's actually have a pretty weak bites and are dominance fighters. They have size to their advantage which will intimidate most pets and strays who would probably rather flee then fight. When you get the one who wants to fight back its best to have at least a couple LGD's. I have seen too many lose to dogs 2-3 times smaller then themselves.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

JPiantedosi said:


> well, I walked out to the barn this morning after hearing a god awful scuffle.... as I rounded the corner to the barn, my 2 LGDs passed me like a shot from a gun, and beat me to the barn. When I walked in, a wandering dog had found its way into the barn and had cornered our blind mare and was giving her heck, and the other 9horses in the barn were going NUTS! Apparently the dog didn't see the LGDs until one snatched him up by the neck and the other by a rear leg and they started to stretch him a bit. he wiggled free and made it about 30ft before they caught him again, this time they ment business and it was over pretty quick.....
> 
> All the while our 2 farmyard dogs (lab crosses) just barked at the intruder from the door way... Those two goffy LGDs paid for themselves this morning!
> 
> Jim


Good dogs!! They are SO amazing!


----------

